# Another Member of the Greatest Generation is gone



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Middle of the week My favorite Uncle Passed--My fathers younger Brother---He was the last of Dads siblings---He was 88--He was laid to rest Thursday--Full Military Honors ...He fought in the Battle of the Bulge--Where his feet were frozen and also was wounded---He recived the Bronze Star --Purple Heart, Victory Metal,---Rifle expert Badge-which he was the most proud of--Our WWII Hero's are leaving us fast The Greatest Generation of Americans--Enjoy them, Most won't tell War Stories But their PROUD VET'S and Americans---Give them a Ear----------sb*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*God bless your Uncle!*

My father and two uncles also served during WWII and my wife lost an uncle on *Iwo Jima. *Yes, they were and are truely the Greatest Generation.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace. A tough generation that deserves our respect and honor. The just don't make em like they used too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well spoken all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deb and I send our prayers and sympathies to your family my friend.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayers are with you my friend. So sorry to miss seeing you guys yesterday also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They are truly the Greatest Generation. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My father died over 25 yrs. ago and so did his time in Europe. He was wounded and when he got back to the states he spent a year in comvellent hospital at Fort Carson CO. He was not much for hunting while I was growing up and I think that was because of what happened overseas. I would like to know what he went through to know what it was like for him, he never went camping at all my guess due to that happened over there. I still miss him.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Lost my dad nearly 20 years ago. He also, was a WWII vet, serving in the Pacific as a marine. He never talked about it, but thankfully filled my life with adventures in hunting and fishing. It is because of him that I am the man I am today. I still miss him, as do most whom have lost a parent, but will alway have treasured memories. Sorry for your loss. Sadly it is true, that we are fast losing our greatest generation.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, and for sure was the Greatest Generation , lost my dad over 30yrs ago Marine WWII. May all them rest in peace.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Reading everyones stories about losing their fathers makes me feel even more fortunate. I am truely sorry for your losses. My Father is a WWII vet and he is still with us, He's certainly slowed down a bit in the last few years but remains in pretty good shape for the shape he's in.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to hear it Don and may he continue to do so.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Matt, I wish we were able to spend more time together though.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great stories and a lot of great service from your fathers. Their service is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don let your DAD know I'm very Proud of him for his service and also for being part of the Greatest Generation-------Treasure every moment you can MY FRIEND-----My Dad was also a wwII Vet----He has been gone for 32 years last Month--------Guys all our Dads are special --my heart goes out to all who have lost their Dads--------------------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Matt, I wish we were able to spend more time together though.


Maybe this should make us younger ones use our time better with our fathers while we still have them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Don let your DAD know I'm very Proud of him for his service and also for being part of the Greatest Generation-------Treasure every moment you can MY FRIEND-----My Dad was also a wwII Vet----He has been gone for 32 years last Month--------Guys all our Dads are special --my heart goes out to all who have lost their Dads--------------------sb*


Thanks Skip I'll let him know when i call him tomorrow.


----------

